# SMS Support



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

I did a search and did not find this, so sorry if this has been discussed. I also don't know if the current Model S or X support this, but I was wondering if anyone knows about the potential future support for SMS messages on the the M3. Specifically being able to dictate a message or have it read to me while driving would be great.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Currently, none of the Teslas do this in the car. However, Siri or Google does, I believe


----------



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

My rental Kia and Hyundai on business travel can do this. Not sure why Tesla can't. Also Siri and Google are good at dictation, but don't read incoming messages.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I certainly wish they did. A big reason why I won't be using the console phone dock is I can't see what's on the screen. Which is usually Waze but I would like to see them take advantage of the giant display and start displaying the phone screen and perhaps reading off texts and notifications.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

are incoming texts so important you can not let them sit until you get where you are going?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> are incoming texts so important you can not let them sit until you get where you are going?


You don't know until you read it... 

This has been the cause of so many accidents for so many years now, I'm shocked text to speech is not implemented in most cars, if not mandated by now.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have/had a hard time stopping myself from looking at the phone. I actually really appreciate the phone cubby as I can hide the phone away and get what I need without being inclined to look at it.


----------



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> are incoming texts so important you can not let them sit until you get where you are going?


Potentially, but more of an annoyance. I just want to know what's going on.

But whether or not it is important to me, there is obviously a large problem with texting and driving across the world. Not sure why when we know there is an easy technology that can be implemented that can save lives...why would it not be implemented.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

I feel that instead of text to speech, the phone should just not tell you you have a text, until you are done driving If you don’t know you have a text, you won’t miss it. I have this enabled on my iPhone. But then again I’m not addicted to texts or my phone.

If it’s truely an emergency they will try calling.


----------



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

viperd said:


> I feel that instead of text to speech, the phone should just not tell you you have a text, until you are done driving If you don't know you have a text, you won't miss it. I have this enabled on my iPhone. But then again I'm not addicted to texts or my phone.
> 
> If it's truely an emergency they will try calling.


If I wanted to do that I would put on Do Not Disturb when driving.

But again, thesea re all excuses as to why we shouldnt implement a very simple tech that other much less tech savvy car manufacturers already employ. SMS is a pretty common method of communication and a lot of manufacturers implement the tech well. It still has a place in this car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

viperd said:


> I feel that instead of text to speech, the phone should just not tell you you have a text, until you are done driving If you don't know you have a text, you won't miss it. I have this enabled on my iPhone. But then again I'm not addicted to texts or my phone.
> 
> If it's truely an emergency they will try calling.


Apple did add DND Driving, but alas I did turn that off as it was annoying.


----------

